# Laptop with FHD / 15.3/650M



## sasha007 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi,

I wanna buy a laptop with i7/FHD/650M(GDDR5) . Are there any options as of yet in India .?

Also Does any one know when HP will update their dv6 with GT650M .?


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 20, 2012)

What's your budget for laptop?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 20, 2012)

Apple MBP satisfies your requirements.


----------



## samudragupta (Jul 21, 2012)

Digital Fragger said:


> Apple MBP satisfies your requirements.



+1. At least as of now...


----------



## sasha007 (Jul 22, 2012)

budget 75k


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 22, 2012)

^
Then you can get Sony Vaio SVS15116

i7 - Check
FHD - Check ( IPS Full HD)
GT650M  - Check ( GT640M LE can be easily overclocked to GT650M level delivering same performance as any other laptop with GT650M and decent temps) See screenshot below 3D Mark 11 score. 

*dl.dropbox.com/u/34897419/950.jpg

P.S. The pic above taken from notebookreviewforum member faceless rebel who owns S15 with i7 3612 QM and 2 GB Nvidia GT640m LE

You can get it for 75-76 easily if you bargain hard.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 22, 2012)

For you the best option would be Sony VAIO S Series SVS15116GN or can have a look at Macbook Pro too but it comes in a different league.


----------



## hpblze (Jul 22, 2012)

Yep , I just ordered the SVS15116GN after a lot of thought and research and comparison . I had the Samsung NP550P5C  but it kept giving different problems from white splotches on the screen to non responsive touchpad to quite high electric shocks near the palm rest.
For the Sony one I read reviews abt the IPS screen and was happy that the viewing angles were really nice . The 1080p screen with ips , overclockable gpu , great internal cooling and the super slim and light design sold me on the laptop .


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 22, 2012)

^
Great! Congrats 

When are you getting the laptop ? Please post a review when you get it, and pics too.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 22, 2012)

Lenovo ideapad y580.....not available in India...If u can get it from US..


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats buddy, do post a small review if you can.
And I have been coming up through many negative reviews of Samsung 550P


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 24, 2012)

com'on man......^^^^gt650m w/ i7 quad runs hot but not @1000C ..if cooling pad is used 80-85C is max..


----------



## hpblze (Aug 1, 2012)

Is seems like getting the Sony Vaio 15116gn isn't that easy . I had ordered mine online but now they say its out of stock and the order was cancelled on Indiatimes . I tried all Sony stores in Bangalore and Bombay but all say that its out of stock and will be available in 15 - 20 days . Anyways I havent given up hope, probably will try ebay .


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 1, 2012)

^
Yes there seems to be a supply issue with the SVS15116GN. I'll let you know if I get any update on the stock situation


----------



## xOvErClOcKeRx (Aug 1, 2012)

Fosila.com has it in stock...just ordered mine


----------



## akkib89 (Aug 1, 2012)

Check here
Product Comparison : VAIO Laptop & Computer : Sony India


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 1, 2012)

^
Sorry ? What's the point of that link ?


----------



## akkib89 (Aug 1, 2012)

Actually the person who asked the question has disappeared. So I was offering him cheap alternatives of 640m?
 And sorry the link is wrong. Actually I was using hide option and finally had sorted three laptops for him. I forgot that the link url did not change.

My recommendation was vaio 13118 gnb


----------

